# Gw-50515????? Info



## SystM (Jul 24, 2012)

Alright guys,
if you havent heard of GW 50515, it has been nicknamed ''exercise in a bottle''. 
No more often than not these things are WAY over hyped and we all move on BUT i have 2 bottles of this and am thinking i will give it a shot.

I am clueless of real dosing, and or a bodyweight dose and there isnt that much info out there yet.
I have been in touch with Spongy on this as well as diet but i would liek to hear all info good and bad, as well as proposed cycles.

I have no issues being the guinea pig.

lemme kno guys


M


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2012)

Which company did you get it from?


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 24, 2012)

The proper dose should be 5mg everyday, thats what Ive seen people run it at.


----------



## SystM (Jul 24, 2012)

Extreme peptide


----------



## SystM (Jul 24, 2012)

What did they see with it?


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Manny  Welcome to SI brother!!

 The gw stuff i did run and I will be straight with you. It is good for a natural athlete for an enhanced athlete it is shit.

 Sorry to be so blunt but that Is what I felt about it.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks for popping in zeek, I knew you'd have an opinion as well!



Ezekiel said:


> Hi Manny  Welcome to SI brother!!
> 
> The gw stuff i did run and I will be straight with you. It is good for a natural athlete for an enhanced athlete it is shit.
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt but that Is what I felt about it.


----------



## SystM (Jul 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Hi Manny  Welcome to SI brother!!
> 
> The gw stuff i did run and I will be straight with you. It is good for a natural athlete for an enhanced athlete it is shit.
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt but that Is what I felt about it.



No apologies need my friend,
i am here to get straight answers!

Great board btw!!


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks manny, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2012)

it will help you burn fat.  it works.  Its not going to build muscle or give any strength like osta will but it does help fatburning.


----------



## Zeek (Jul 24, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> it will help you burn fat.  it works.  Its not going to build muscle or give any strength like osta will but it does help fatburning.



 The man uses steroids and most likely hgh  would a product like this really make sense to add into a program when you are already utilizing the best of the best?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 24, 2012)

yes and no.  

I work for many other companies elsewhere, so i see complete newbs who know nothing all the time.  in you look in logs on GW 80-90% of ppl burned a good amount of fat while on it.  I also feel/think that these in-experienced individuals also have shit diets, which would make me think the GW is pretty potent.  

But i am also assuming these random dudes eat micky D's 1-2x a wk, drink fri/sat, etc etc and they do lean out quite well for how much time/energy/effort they put in.


I dont know how it will work with someone using GH/test/etc cuz ive never really ran into it.  

Ive used GW twice, well really only once cuz i gave the rest to the lady friend (once she heard is uses fat for energy/fuel it was all over) and i had decent results.  

i think as long as your above 10% the GW will work, clearly if you were 14-18% it would be a lot better fat loss wise cuz you have more to burn.

once you hit 10% you could switch over to s4, its very androgenic and will also strip the fat off and boost strength.  similar to proviron IMO


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> The man uses steroids and most likely hgh  would a product like this really make sense to add into a program when you are already utilizing the best of the best?



I say yes. Osta while on test only was way better than just test only. And in PCT it was like I wasn't in PCT.  I love sarms


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2012)

DAMMIT THIS IS WHY I LOVE THIS BOARD!  I've sworn of peps and research so many times it's ridiculous, then you guys come on here and give me reasons to maybe give it one more shot.  Manny, I may run this alongside you so we can compare results since your cycle is going to be very different than mine.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 24, 2012)

From everything I've read this would be great for an endurance athlete. Nearly every log I've seen reports a noticeable difference in endurance and fairly signifigant fat loss.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2012)

My issue with the fat loss is that most logs I have read indicate that participants changed their diets specifically for fat loss...  So the question becomes was it the GW or was it the diet?

That being said Manny knows his body very well and I trust that he will be able to distinguish between fat loss from diet and fat loss from GW.  Definitely looking forward to follow up on this.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 24, 2012)

Spongy said:


> My issue with the fat loss is that most logs I have read indicate that participants changed their diets specifically for fat loss...  So the question becomes was it the GW or was it the diet?
> 
> That being said Manny knows his body very well and I trust that he will be able to distinguish between fat loss from diet and fat loss from GW.  Definitely looking forward to follow up on this.


I agree. You also don't know if its from the increased capacity for cardio. 

I wonder about its value with tren to counter its detrimental cardio effects.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2012)

Apparently I gave Zeek a heart attack by saying I'd run it alongside you...  I may just do it anyway to give my Pops trouble


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2012)

Spongy said:


> My issue with the fat loss is that most logs I have read indicate that participants changed their diets specifically for fat loss...  So the question becomes was it the GW or was it the diet?
> 
> That being said Manny knows his body very well and I trust that he will be able to distinguish between fat loss from diet and fat loss from GW.  Definitely looking forward to follow up on this.



I think you can differentiate. I started a diet with you and it was going great. Very satisfied. Then I added rips. Whoa!!! And consider how little we've tweaked it. In fact we added carbs on training days.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 24, 2012)

I've never once seen this as GW 50515...only GW 1516 and GW 50516

It works on slow twitch muscle fibers, which is not beneficial for bodybuilders. However, it has been shown to burn fat.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 24, 2012)

I just assumed manny was talking about 501516 since that is what extreme peps has to offer these days.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 24, 2012)

I ran gw 90 days 5mg a day started at 257ended at 225 loved it. I dropped the first 20lbs in the first month still ate 2500 cal or so but ate clean did a ton of cardio. I felt that it did help with cardio a bit or at least gave me the mental to push for more. Started at about 1.5 mi ended doing 3mi every session. My cholesterol was destroyed 273 12 hdl from abusing winni with in 6 weeks it was 103 overall with 27 hdl  cant say enough I am gonna use it again down the road for sure


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 24, 2012)

Spongy said:


> I just assumed manny was talking about 501516 since that is what extreme peps has to offer these days.



Yah i think thats what he is talking about I took a look for 50515 couldn't find it


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 25, 2012)

have run both osta(Mk) and Gw. Mk was legit for strength and Gw was amazing for endurance.. ran Mk for 8weeks and added Gw for the last 4weeks, diet slightly below maintenance, gained ~1lb muscle and dropped ~10lbs fat... 

I plan to add this exact 8week cycle starting the last 2weeks of all future pcts


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 25, 2012)

69nites said:


> From everything I've read this would be great for an endurance athlete. Nearly every log I've seen reports a noticeable difference in endurance and fairly signifigant fat loss.



This^^^^ I have run GW with test at 5mg ed, big diffrence was endurance but not too much fat burn while on gear. I can tell you guys the endurance went up very nice and I was able to workout and don`t get tired like I normally feel. This stuff is better IMO for individuals who wants some extra help on cardio or conditioning training more than anything else. This is my personal experience with this stuff.


----------



## Get Some (Jul 25, 2012)

and it could be that it does not have a direct action on fatloss but rather allows you to workout harder and more often in order to burn fat




Pikiki said:


> This^^^^ I have run GW with test at 5mg ed, big diffrence was endurance but not too much fat burn while on gear. I can tell you guys the endurance went up very nice and I was able to workout and don`t get tired like I normally feel. This stuff is better IMO for individuals who wants some extra help on cardio or conditioning training more than anything else. This is my personal experience with this stuff.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 25, 2012)

Get Some said:


> and it could be that it does not have a direct action on fatloss but rather allows you to workout harder and more often in order to burn fat



Yes Sir and thats what I experienced I did not lost too much fat but it really improves endurance so you can burn some fat cause this factor.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 25, 2012)

Get Some said:


> and it could be that it does not have a direct action on fatloss but rather allows you to workout harder and more often in order to burn fat


That's really what I've been taking out of the logs myself.  This is also an effect that isn't advertised all over so I doubt its plecebo.

People are busting out more reps and having to go more intense on cardio to raise their heartrate. Adding intensity and time to your cardio and reps to your workout is going to help you lose weight.


----------



## theminister (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been on it for a month and ran for 1hr 20mins the other day. I have used it at 5mgs or 10mgs, not much difference. I I also dose it on days off. I take it with 8 ounces of beetroot juice 30 Mins before cardio. I have purchased three vials of aicar, but I haven't given that a go too. It's definitely an endurance high. This month I have lost five pounds - could be the extra cardio or the actual - gw


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 5, 2012)

Get Some said:


> and it could be that it does not have a direct action on fatloss but rather allows you to workout harder and more often in order to burn fat



i am pretty sure it burns fat on its own......or I dont think the added endurance is whats making this stuff so good for BF reduction.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Sep 6, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> i am pretty sure it burns fat on its own......or I dont think the added endurance is whats making this stuff so good for BF reduction.



I ran a 90 day trial GW 5mg ed I found that the fat just melted off but I had alot to burn . That said I can def. speak to the endurance I more then doubled my cardio output going from 1.5 to 3 mi runs 5 days a week with in the first 4 to 6 weeks of the trial . In the begining of the trial there were 3 to 6 pound drops every week it slowed to 1 to 3lb drops later in the trial. The endurance went up and weight loss slowed  the longer I ran it, draw conclusions from that maybe?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 6, 2012)

i have to re read this big write up on it.   gimme a bit


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 6, 2012)

"GW-50156 regulates fat burning through a number of widespread mechanisms [7]; it increases glucose uptake in skeletal muscle tissue and increases muscle gene expression, especially genes involved in preferential lipid utilization.,[8][9] [10] This shift changes the body's metabolism to favor burning fat for energy instead of carbohydrates or muscle protein, potentially allowing clinical application for obese patients to lose fat effectively without experiencing muscle catabolism or the effects and satiety issues associated with low blood sugar. [11] GW-501516 also increases muscle mass, which improved glucose tolerance and reduced fat mass accumulation even in mice fed a very high fat diet, suggesting that GW-501516 may have a protective effect against obesity [12]

It has been demonstrated at oral doses of 5 mg a day to reverse metabolic abnormalities in obese men with pre-diabetic metabolic syndrome, most likely by stimulating fatty acid oxidation.[13] Treatments with GW-501516 have been shown to increase HDL cholesterol by up to 79% in rhesus monkeys and the compound is now undergoing Phase II trials to improve HDL cholesterol in humans. "


taken from an article.


----------

